# tie direct or use snap swivels for dipsies and flashers?



## BryPaulD (May 30, 2009)

Just wondering if I should run my main line to dipsy and tie direct or use a snap swivel? Also on the spin doctors and paddles, should I tie direct or snap swivel with the main line/or leader from dipsy?I wanna run some flasher/fly combos off 2 dipsies and one off 1 rigger
Thanks, Bryan
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## catfishhoge (Mar 16, 2001)

I use snap swivels, easier to change them when desired!


----------



## syonker (May 7, 2004)

catfishhoge said:


> I use snap swivels, easier to change them when desired!


Ditto


----------



## BryPaulD (May 30, 2009)

Alright...thanks guys  back to rigging
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Matt V (Dec 8, 2004)

I use snap swivel's to attach my dipsy's. I also add a large snap on the back of my fishcatcher's, so that I can quickly change fly's.


----------



## bruceb3 (Aug 4, 2008)

Don't forget a snubber behind the dipsie if you're using braid.


----------



## brdhntr (Oct 1, 2003)

bruceb3 said:


> Don't forget a snubber behind the dipsie if you're using braid.


Don't need it if you set your drag right.


----------



## SalmonBum (Feb 28, 2001)

brdhntr said:


> Don't need it if you set your drag right.


I don't use one either when pulling spinnies/flashers.


----------



## BryPaulD (May 30, 2009)

would the snubber cause the spinnie/fly to twist up?? I have always ran a snubber behind the dipsy, but always ran a spoon or a plug behind that...after a leader of course. Last night though (well I guess I did alright cause I ran spinnie/flies behind both dipsies fine) but I switched one out to a protroll ultraviolet e-chip spinnie with an ultraviolet G-fly, and that thing came back a sun up twisted mess. I wonder if when that happens, is the fly still useable?


----------



## brdhntr (Oct 1, 2003)

BryPaulD said:


> would the snubber cause the spinnie/fly to twist up?? I have always ran a snubber behind the dipsy, but always ran a spoon or a plug behind that...after a leader of course. Last night though (well I guess I did alright cause I ran spinnie/flies behind both dipsies fine) but I switched one out to a protroll ultraviolet e-chip spinnie with an ultraviolet G-fly, and that thing came back a sun up twisted mess. I wonder if when that happens, is the fly still useable?


Sounds like a faulty or cheap snap swivel on the leader. Get good ball bearing swivels, or you are going to have that problem. Might want to retie the fly. Probably won't get much good action out of a twisted up one.


----------



## BryPaulD (May 30, 2009)

right on...I'll have to get the mess untangled and check it out..could have been faulty, but I do use ball bearing swivels. Thanks brdhntr


----------

